# Looking for a beginner tortoise



## rocketman94 (Jul 14, 2012)

Am new to tortoises I have aquatic turtles. I am looking for a tortoise that stays small. I want it to live indoors. I have a giant space that is 3x2 for it to live. I built it by hand. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ashliewood (Jul 18, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## tortle (Jul 18, 2012)

rocketman94 said:


> Am new to tortoises I have aquatic turtles. I am looking for a tortoise that stays small. I want it to live indoors. I have a giant space that is 3x2 for it to live. I built it by hand. Any suggestions?



That's not very giant...
But I heard Russian tortoises are good for beginners.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 18, 2012)

Would it be able to go outside at all? Because no tortoise should stay inside at all times unless they absolutely have to. If it can go outside then it depends on your climate for which tortoise species to get.


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 19, 2012)

Even if you live in an apartment, it's still nice to at least find some way to take them out. Maybe at a friend's house, who has a nice lawn? 

But good torts, that are easy to care for and stay on the small end are Greeks, Hermann's, and Russians. Each have a bit different needs, but are all generally "easy" to care for. Redfoots are, as well, but require a bit more room, as they are bigger than the other species mentioned, and would not fit in 3'x2' at full grown, at all.


----------



## rocketman94 (Jul 21, 2012)

I live in the cherry hill nj area. It gets about 90-105 outside and it snows during the winter.


----------



## RonHays (Jul 21, 2012)

For that climate, seems like a Russian is what you should be aiming for.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the term "beginner tortoise" because each species is going to have specific needs that need to be thoroughly understood and provided. 

You'll definitely need a small tort species for your 3'x2' enclosure. (btw, I think its awesome that you built it yourself  ) Some of the smaller tort species include Greeks, Hermanns & Russians (as Anthony pointed out), so those are good types to consider. These animals require lots of sunlight/Vitamin D to grow healthy, so outdoor enclosure during the warmer months would be ideal.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2012)

I think it is good to try to be positive and helpful, but sometimes I think it is good to be frank about the realities of a situation. There is NO tortoise I would recommend for you. Indoors all the time in a 3x2' enclosure is not a suitable life for any species of tortoise. That size would be fine for starting a baby, and fine for an over night or "bad" weather day enclosure, but not full time forever.

If that is all the space you have and outdoors is not a possibility, then I think you ought to consider another type of pet. There are many snakes or frogs that would do great in that size enclosure indoors. You could also keep a Blue Tongue Skink or a bearded dragon in an enclosure that size. Just be sure to offer some good UV lighting and maintain it well.

I don't intend to be a downer, but this is my opinion in response to the question that was asked.


----------



## rocketman94 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a Quarter acre to share with my building that no one uses that I can make a outside enclosure in


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2012)

Well perfect then. Now you just gotta pick a species you like and get everything ready for it.


----------

